# Alt-Gr funkar inte som den ska (Fixed!)

## Purrkur

Hej på er,

Jag har provat allt, läst massor med info i forums (både skandinaviskt och annat) men jag får inte min alt-gr knapp att funka på min Gentoo/KDE burk på jobbet.  Jag kör det samma hemma och jag har gjort så gott det går att jämföra installationerna men jag hittar inget som är galet.

Det som händer t.ex. när jag trycket på "alt-gr + 2" för att få kanelbulle är att jag får följande:

```
(arg: 2)
```

Om jag trycker på "alt-gr + <" för att få "pipe" så får jag ett kommando från min bash historik tror jag. Om jag trycker "alt-gr ¨" för att få "tilde" så aktiverar den "session" menyn på Konsole fönstret. 

Jag har försökt med alla olika inställningar på Xfree men inget funkar. Jag börjar bli lite trött på problemet så jag undrar om någon har sett något liknande förut?

----------

## Dire Penguin

Det verkar som din alt-gr funkar som alt

Mitt främsta förslag är att du kollar att du har med detta in din X config

```
Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"
```

Postar länkar till ett par bra trådar ifall du inte hitta dessa

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=88542

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=41987

----------

## Purrkur

Been there done that   :Sad: 

Tack för länkarna. Jag läser igenom och försöker hitta saker som jag inte har provat tidigare!

----------

## MagnusBerg

Men du, i KDE finns ju en sån där inställngingsmenu för olika tangentbord. Har du testat den. Jag minns att det bl.a. för mitt tangentbord fanns tre olika varianter på tangentbordsinställningar. Jag kommer inte ihåg hur man hittar till inställningarna (jag har inte KDE längre) men kolla igenom klabbet i inställningar så hittar du den nog. Och så hoppas jag att det hjälper.

P.S. Fan vad skäggig du är. D.S.  :Smile: 

----------

## Purrkur

Tjena Magnus!

Jo, jag har lekt med inställningarna för tangentbord också. Det är något mycket mer som är fel  :Sad: 

Skägget värmer på vintern men på sommarn kan det bli problem med värme och larver som bestämmer sig för att bo där...

 :Smile: 

Nejdå. Det är inte många som kan gissa var bilden kommer ifrån. Det är faktiskt Jim Carrey. Han dök upp sådär på en MTV Movie awards gala. Han lurade många den kvällen. Själv tänkte jag använda bilden eftersom så många "seriösa" Linux och GNU människor har mycket hårväxt  :Smile:  Jag orkar inte samla själv  :Smile: 

----------

## MagnusBerg

 *Purrkur wrote:*   

> Tjena Magnus!
> 
> Jo, jag har lekt med inställningarna för tangentbord också. Det är något mycket mer som är fel 
> 
> Skägget värmer på vintern men på sommarn kan det bli problem med värme och larver som bestämmer sig för att bo där...
> ...

 

Jag är lurad.

Men visst är det mycket skägg i linuxvärlden. Skägg kan nog höja ens status i dessa kretsar. Man kanske skulle börja odla.  :Smile: 

Är tangentbordet knäppt med alla program eller är det bara konsollen/Bash?

----------

## Purrkur

Svenska bokstäver och sånt funkar fint. Det är bara alt-gr som inte funkar och det funkar inte nånstans. 

Om jag hoppar ur X så funkar alt-gr i consollen. Om jag startar fluxbox så funkar inte alt-gr heller, fast där så får jag ingenting (men i KDE så händer det andra saker jag inte kan förklara). 

Det får mig att tro att problemet har med X att göra och inte KDE eller nåt annat. Frågan är bara vad det är som strular?

----------

## njanet

Kan du posta din XFree86 conf så kan vi se om det kanske är nått fel på din keybord configuration där.

Jag vet inte om du redan kanske har kollat den, men jag hade en kompis som hade ett liknande problem, jag tror det löste sig när han ändra lite små grejjor som t.ex. pc105 och CoreKeyboard

Men som sagt, posta din config så kan jag jämföra med min.

----------

## Purrkur

Njanet:

Jag tror inte den är relaterat till config filen, men här kommer den iaf. Jag kan också påpeka att Jag har andra fungerande X servrar på Gentoo som funkar utmärkt. Jämför jag XF86Config filen på den burk som inte funkar med mina Gentoo maskiner där det funkar utmärkt så ser jag inga skillnader...

```

bash-2.05b# more XF86Config

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Simple Layout"

        Screen          "Screen 1"

        InputDevice     "Mouse1"        "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard1"     "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#       Load            "record"

        Load            "extmod"

        Load            "xtrap"

        Load            "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

        Load            "type1"

        Load            "speedo"

        Load            "glx"

        Load            "freetype"

#       Load            "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath         "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/encodings/"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath        "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

        ModulePath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard1"

        Driver          "Keyboard"

        #Option         "Protocol"      "Standard"

        Option          "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

        Option          "XkbRules"      "xfree86"

        Option          "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "se"

        #Option                 "RightAlt"      "ModeShift"

        #Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse1"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol"      "IMPS/2"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Samsung"

        HorizSync       31 - 81

        VertRefresh     56 - 75

        vendorname      ""

        modelname       ""

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Nvidia TNT2m64"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        vendorname      "Unknown"

        boardname       "unknown"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen 1"

        Device          "Nvidia TNT2m64"

        Monitor         "Samsung"

        DefaultDepth    16

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth           16

        Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "640x480"

        ViewPort        0 0

        Virtual         0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

```

Hoppas du ser nåt som jag har inte sett! Jag kan också säga att följande under "keyboard":

```

        #Option                 "RightAlt"      "ModeShift"

        #Option          "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

```

Är bara där därför jag har läst i forums att vissa får saker och ting att funka med dem. På mina andra Gentoo burkar har jag inte behövt dessa två men på den här maskinen har jag provat båda två, både tillsammans och var för sig. Det har inte spelat någon roll alls.

----------

## Dire Penguin

Enda skillnaded jag har i min config fil är: 

```
Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"
```

----------

## Purrkur

 *Dire Penguin wrote:*   

> Enda skillnaded jag har i min config fil är: 
> 
> ```
> Option "XkbModel"   "pc102"
> ```
> ...

 

Har provat det också  :Sad: 

----------

## njanet

Nej det verkar ju stämma i din XFfree86, det som skiljer sig ifrån min conf är:

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "se"

EndSection

Men det gör säkert ingen skillnad.

Det va bara en idé jag fick när jag läste din första post, för det liknade det problem som min polare hade och det löstes när han kopiera min conf, tyvärr har jag inga mer ideer.

----------

## Purrkur

njanet: Tack för din input iaf!

----------

## MagnusBerg

Nu har jag funderat lite och kommer med en ny gissning.

Har du kollat vilken keymap du använder? Testa att köra 'loadkeys sv-latin1'.

Sen finns det ju massor med roliga alternativ i /usr/share/keymaps. Kollar man någon av filerna i /usr/share/keymaps/include så verkar det som att man kan bygga sin egen variant.

Ärlig talat vet jag inte ett mycket om det här med keymaps - det finns ju massor med olika namn - men nu har ju du fått lite tips på sysselsättning i alla fall.  :Wink: 

----------

## Purrkur

Tack för tipset Magnus. Jag provade med engång eftersom jag är så trött på problemet men det funkade inte. Den laddade sv-latin1 utan bekymmer men jag har fortfarande samma problem   :Crying or Very sad: 

Jag får ta det stora steget över till X.org och se vad som händer om jag byter. Kanske problemet försvinner då....

----------

## aridhol

 *Dire Penguin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"
> ```
> ...

 

Enligt den config som postats var detta bortkommenterat. Kan det hända att du missat hash-tecknet eller har du kommenterat bort det igen?

----------

## Purrkur

aridhol: Jag har plockat bort den igen. Somsagt, jag har testat alla olika konfigurationsparametrar, både ensamstående och ihop med andra men inget funkar. På mina andra Gentoo maskiner (och Debian) har jag inte behövt dessa parametrar.

----------

## aridhol

Ok, ville bara dubbelkolla. Lätt hänt annars.

----------

## Purrkur

En till sak jag såg....

Jag försökte lägga till Islänskt tangentbord för att se om jag kunde få det att funka. Jag konfade så jag kunde se vilken tangentbordlayout jag hade i Kicker. Istället för att få en flagga som visar vilket layout jag har så står det "ERR". Se bild:

http://davidt.homeip.net/error.png

Är det någon som vet hur detta ska funka?

----------

## jmk

Kanske en dum fråga men är du säker på att tangentbordet är ok? Om allt annat är som det ska så kanske det är hårdvara...

----------

## soth

Jag har haft samma problem. 

Jag löste det genom att hämta en xmodmap.se från ett annat system, och lägga den i ~/.Xmodmap... fullösning, jag vet

ser ut så här:

```

! Converted keytable file to xmodmap file

! with mk_modmap by root@chanae.alphanet.ch vie nov 27 02:12:10 CET 1998

clear Mod1

clear Mod2

!  The Swedish and Finnish keyboards are the same (or so they tell me)

!  and the Finnish map should do for Sweden as well. Below a Swedish map

!  contributed by Andreas Almroth (andreas@traci.almroth.pp.se) on 950507

!  where no AltGr is used to get the three national characters.

!charset "iso-8859-1"

keycode   9 = Escape Escape

keycode  10 = 1 exclam

keycode  11 = 2 quotedbl at

keycode  12 = 3 numbersign sterling

keycode  13 = 4 ccedilla

keycode  14 = 5 percent

keycode  15 = 6 ampersand notsign

keycode  16 = 7 slash braceleft

keycode  17 = 8 parenleft bracketleft

keycode  18 = 9 parenright

keycode  19 = 0 equal

keycode  20 = plus question backslash

keycode  21 = dead_acute dead_grave

keycode  22 = BackSpace Delete

keycode  23 = Tab Tab

keycode  24 = q

keycode  25 = w

keycode  26 = e E currency

keycode  27 = r

keycode  28 = t

keycode  29 = y

keycode  30 = u

keycode  31 = i

keycode  32 = o

keycode  33 = p

keycode  34 = aring Aring

keycode  35 = dead_diaeresis asciicircum asciitilde

keycode  36 = Return

keycode  37 = Control_L

keycode  38 = a

keycode  39 = s

keycode  40 = d

keycode  41 = f

keycode  42 = g

keycode  43 = h

keycode  44 = j

keycode  45 = k

keycode  46 = l

keycode  47 = odiaeresis Odiaeresis

keycode  48 = adiaeresis Adiaeresis

keycode  49 = section degree

keycode  50 = Shift_L

keycode  51 = apostrophe asterisk

keycode  52 = z

keycode  53 = x

keycode  54 = c

keycode  55 = v

keycode  56 = b

keycode  57 = n

keycode  58 = m

keycode  59 = comma semicolon

keycode  60 = period colon Multi_key

keycode  61 = minus underscore

keycode  62 = Shift_R

keycode  63 = KP_Multiply

keycode  64 = Alt_L Meta_L

keycode  65 = space space

keycode  66 = Caps_Lock

keycode  67 = F1 F11

keycode  68 = F2 F12

keycode  69 = F3 F13

keycode  70 = F4 F14

keycode  71 = F5 F15

keycode  72 = F6 F16

keycode  73 = F7 F17

keycode  74 = F8 F18

keycode  75 = F9 F19

keycode  76 = F10 F20

keycode  77 = Num_Lock

keycode  78 = Scroll_Lock

keycode  79 = KP_7

keycode  80 = KP_8

keycode  81 = KP_9

keycode  82 = KP_Subtract

keycode  83 = KP_4

keycode  84 = KP_5

keycode  85 = KP_6

keycode  86 = KP_Add

keycode  87 = KP_1

keycode  88 = KP_2

keycode  89 = KP_3

keycode  90 = KP_0

keycode  91 = KP_Decimal

keycode  94 = less greater bar

keycode  95 = F11 F11

keycode  96 = F12 F12

keycode 108 = KP_Enter

keycode 109 = Control_R

keycode 112 = KP_Divide

keycode 113 = Mode_switch

keycode 114 = Break

keycode 110 = Find

keycode  98 = Up

keycode  99 = Prior

keycode 100 = Left

keycode 102 = Right

keycode 115 = Select

keycode 104 = Down

keycode 105 = Next

keycode 106 = Insert

! right windows-logo key

! in "windows" keyboards the postion of the key is annoying, is where AltGr

! usually resides, so go definie it as AltGr

keycode 116 = Mode_switch

! right windows-menu key, redefined as Compose key

keycode 117 = Multi_key

add Mod1 = Alt_L

add Mod2 = Mode_switch

keycode  41 = f

keycode  42 = g

keycode  43 = h

keycode  44 = j

keycode  45 = k

keycode  46 = l

keycode  47 = odiaeresis Odiaeresis

keycode  48 = adiaeresis Adiaeresis

keycode  49 = section degree

keycode  50 = Shift_L

keycode  51 = apostrophe asterisk

keycode  52 = z

keycode  53 = x

keycode  54 = c

keycode  55 = v

keycode  56 = b

keycode  57 = n

keycode  58 = m

keycode  59 = comma semicolon

keycode  60 = period colon Multi_key

keycode  61 = minus underscore

keycode  62 = Shift_R

keycode  63 = KP_Multiply

keycode  64 = Alt_L Meta_L

keycode  65 = space space

keycode  66 = Caps_Lock

keycode  67 = F1 F11

keycode  68 = F2 F12

keycode  69 = F3 F13

keycode  70 = F4 F14

keycode  71 = F5 F15

keycode  72 = F6 F16

keycode  73 = F7 F17

keycode  74 = F8 F18

keycode  75 = F9 F19

keycode  76 = F10 F20

keycode  77 = Num_Lock

keycode  78 = Scroll_Lock

keycode  79 = KP_7

keycode  80 = KP_8

keycode  81 = KP_9

keycode  82 = KP_Subtract

keycode  83 = KP_4

keycode  84 = KP_5

keycode  85 = KP_6

keycode  86 = KP_Add

keycode  87 = KP_1

keycode  88 = KP_2

keycode  89 = KP_3

keycode  90 = KP_0

keycode  91 = KP_Decimal

keycode  94 = less greater bar

keycode  95 = F11 F11

keycode  96 = F12 F12

keycode 108 = KP_Enter

keycode 109 = Control_R

keycode 112 = KP_Divide

keycode 113 = Mode_switch

keycode 114 = Break

keycode 110 = Find

keycode  98 = Up

keycode  99 = Prior

keycode 100 = Left

keycode 102 = Right

keycode 115 = Select

keycode 104 = Down

keycode 105 = Next

keycode 106 = Insert

! right windows-logo key

! in "windows" keyboards the postion of the key is annoying, is where AltGr

! usually resides, so go definie it as AltGr

keycode 116 = Mode_switch

! right windows-menu key, redefined as Compose key

keycode 117 = Multi_key

add Mod1 = Alt_L

add Mod2 = Mode_switch

```

hoppas det hjälper ngn...

btw, bara kör xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap så är det klart utan omstart eller ngt..

----------

## Purrkur

Hej Soth! Du är kung!

Jag har precis kommit tillbaks till jobbet och tänkte då försöka med din fix.

Jag hade ingen .Xmodmap katalog och ingen xmodmap.se fil. Jag kollade på en av mina Gentoo system där tangentboardet funkar fint och det var samma sak där. Jag kopierade då det du hade klistrat in och fixade min egen xmodmap.se fil. Sedan körde jag "xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap/xmodmap.se" och helt plötsligt funkar allt!!!

Tack och bock för din hjälp!

----------

## MdaG

Tackar, detta fixade mitt problem också! *bockar*.

Jag behövde bara lägga till lite, men det var rätt intuitivt.   :Smile: 

----------

## himasaram

Tack tack tack!! Jag hamrade fingret blodigt på den där alt gr-knappen och trodde att min trogna logitech-tgb slutligen hade gett upp.... Såhär är det i gentoo-world: Man får aldrig slappna av, på gott och ont =)

----------

## himasaram

....men hur behåller man den inställningen vid omstart? Gnome ställer automatiskt tillbaka till den icke-fungerande inställningen när systemet startats om.  :Sad: 

----------

## FlumMmicH

samma händer på kde.. startade om o allt blev som vanligt.. ingen alt tangent.. eller den funkar men inte tredje tecknena som man kan göra med den.. alt+tab funkar ju.. =(

----------

## 0x29a

Din lösning funkade bra, men editera din xmodmap så att den klarar av brackerright och braceright. Om man programmerar så kan de vara ganska bra att ha!

----------

## FlumMmicH

Xmodmap sket sig.. vissa knappar funkade inte där heller.. men jag satt mig ner o leta på internet sen.. hittade detta som funkade för mig..

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel"   "microsoft"

        Option "XkbLayout"  "se"

        Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

        Option "RightAlt"   "ModeShift"

        Option "XkbOptions" "altwin:menu"

        Option "CoreKeyboard"

        Option "XkbVariant" "se"

        Option "LeftAlt"    "Meta"

EndSection

----------

## MdaG

Jag måste också förlita mig på att köra xmodmap varje gång jag startar fluxbox...

...ovanstående lösning hjälpte inte mig  :Sad: 

----------

## y0el

Tack som fan FlumMmicH!  :Very Happy: 

Höll på att bli tokig på det här krånglandet, men din lilla lösning fungerade!  :Smile: 

----------

## ande

Har funnet en bedre løsning:

kjør setxkbmap <keymap> -v 10

```

Setting verbose level to 10

locale is C

Warning! Multiple definitions of keyboard layout

         Using command line, ignoring X server

Applied rules from xorg:

model:      microsoft

layout:     no

options:    altwin:menu

Trying to build keymap using the following components:

keycodes:   xfree86+aliases(qwerty)

types:      complete

compat:     complete

symbols:    pc/pc(pc105)+pc/no+altwin(menu)

geometry:   microsoft(natural)

```

legg til følgende i /etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Option "XkbSymbols" "pc/pc(pc105)+pc/no+altwin(menu)"

```

Tilpasses etter output fra setxkbmap

----------

## Lagnis

 *FlumMmicH wrote:*   

> Xmodmap sket sig.. vissa knappar funkade inte där heller.. men jag satt mig ner o leta på internet sen.. hittade detta som funkade för mig..

 

Tack tack tack, funkar klockrent med dom där inställningarna.

----------

## cul8

 *Lagnis wrote:*   

>  *FlumMmicH wrote:*   Xmodmap sket sig.. vissa knappar funkade inte där heller.. men jag satt mig ner o leta på internet sen.. hittade detta som funkade för mig.. 
> 
> Tack tack tack, funkar klockrent med dom där inställningarna.

 

Tack igen, löste mina problem..

fast jag la in en för förkortat variant i xorg.conf:

     Option "XkbRules" "xorg" 

     Option "XkbModel" "microsoft" 

     Option "XkbLayout" "se" 

     Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys" 

     Option "RightAlt" "ModeShift" 

     Option "XkbOptions" "altwin:menu" 

     Option "LeftAlt" "Meta" 

/Cul8

----------

## dvdplm

Satans vad bra! Detta funkade... tog en xmodmap från en Debian burk. Funkade utan problem.

På debian finns det drösvis med xmodmap i /usr/share/xmodmap/ men min gentoo har inga alls. Vad kan nu det bero på?

----------

## bushwakko

jeg har samme problem med alt-gr... men jeg får det ikke til:

 *Quote:*   

> wakko@bushwakko ~ $ setxkbmap no -v 10
> 
> Setting verbose level to 10
> 
> locale is C
> ...

 

Jeg har derimot flere xmodmap inne:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wakko@bushwakko ~ $ locate xmodmap.no
> 
> /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.no
> ...

 

Hadde dette problemet på laptoppen min for leeeenge siden, husker ikke åssen jeg fixa det da men. Hadde vært en ide å finne ut hvorfor dette plutselig skjer! Har alltid fungert på denne pcen, så plutselig en dag gjør det ikke det :/ må jo være noe config noe sted.

Hvis jeg går inn i kde-settings på keyboard layout så kommer det i kommando-feltet:

setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout us,no -variant ,nodeadkeys

dette fungerer heller ikke om jeg prøver å kjøre den.

EDIT:

Fra xorg loggen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (**) Option "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"
> 
> (**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
> ...

 

----------

